
Turtles All the Way Down - mooreds
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turtles_all_the_way_down
======
joneholland
I most recently used this phrase in reference to Hashicorps Vault product.

You put your secrets in the vault, protected by this appid/userid pair. Where
do you put those? It's turtles all the way down.

~~~
baby
isn't the point here that you can share vaults with other people?

------
djsumdog
I use this phrase all the time. It's a great way to describe technical debt:

"I don't know why we have that Mongo instance running out of those docker
containers. It caches... ...something. It's pretty much just turtles all the
way down."

~~~
sixhobbits
Haha me too. "Our logger failed silently" "Shouldn't that have been recorded
somewhere?" "I guess it's turtles all the way down"

------
joezydeco
"In devops is turtle all way down but at bottom is perl script"

\- @DEVOPS_BORAT

------
jgbond
Finally -- I'd been driving myself nuts for about two years trying to figure
out the title to the Sturgill Simpson song "Turtles All the Way Down."

------
verdverm
[https://github.com/verdverm/discworld](https://github.com/verdverm/discworld)

~~~
riffraff
I hate to say this, but Discworld is pretty much not turtles all the way down:
the Great A'Tuin just swims in space, as astrochelonians normally do.

~~~
barney54
Exactly! It's silly to think otherwise.

------
mdadm
The idea of turtles all the way down reminds me a lot of non-terminating
recursion.

